# Router Guide



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Edge guides are best for straight runs, can you run a roller tip? If not, your best bet is to build a jig.


----------



## powrus (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I found a couple of home-made examples by searching on "google".


----------

